# Remember that swollen foot?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Moms ALWAYS know best!!! I'm sorry she went 3 days with that and glad it didn't cause any permanent problems.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Moms always DO KNOW BEST!!! So glad Essie is better!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How frustrating! I'm so glad her foot is better.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man - how awful. I was afraid it would cause permanent damage, but it sounds like she is okay now.
Wonderful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness she is going to be ok and not cause any permanant damage. Moms know best.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Essie is still doing well. She sure is a trooper.


----------

